# Smoking goat meat . . .



## papoose

So I bought a half a goat the other day and since it's supposed to be less winter-y this weekend I thought I might try my hand at smoking some of it.  Since this would be my first time smoking goat meat I am more concerned with it being cooked properly than anything else.

What I'm looking for mainly is what temp to smoke it at and what should the internal temp be to be "done"?

And by the way I have a GrillPro vertical propane smoker and I also have a plethora of thermometers so maintaining the proper temps will not be an issue.

All input is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveomak

Papoose, morning... Never had goat... had lamb... I prefer lamb med/rare... depends on the thickness of the cut you are going to cook... if you wrap with bacon to add fat and a little flavor... a few more details would help...

Maybe a goat lover will stop in and give a pointer or two..

Stop over in Roll Call under the Forum heading and introduce yourself... let us know what kind of smoker(s) you are using and what part of the world you live in... all that helps when providing help to your questions..

Glad you stopped in... great Forum, great people willing to help and share their knowledge... Enjoy the long smokey ride...  Dave


----------



## africanmeat

Hi papoose  

got is a vary game meat, we   marinade it for 24 hours in yogurt to soften it (like in the middle east) .

so my advice is a  good marinade for 24 hours (the meat can be tough if is not marinade)

smoke it at 225 till IT 150 foil it got loves EVOO and Rosemary ,let it go to 170 and take it out .

i love got it makes great pot dishes (long cooking)

good Luke


----------



## roller

So what part of the goat will you be smoking ?  The whole half ?


----------



## moikel

How big was this goat? 2 deals down this way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






about 6- 8kg whole nett or next size up 12 -15kg. The little guys are sweet tender go well grilled over charcoal or in a woodfired oven ,garlic,EVO,rosemary ,lemon,sat ,gbp.Broken up with a cleaver but left as a side if that makes sense. Bigger than that Im with Africanmeat,marinate slow cook wet dish or a goat curry either West Indies or Indian or Malaysian. Or as a tagine with dried apricots or figs,middle eastern spices.

Smoking it its going to be all about the moisture however you approach it.Baste ,spritz,mop,did they leave the fat in the cavity around the kidneys ?If so remove it dice it up incorporate it. Safest way might be to just grill a loin chop to get a handle on just how chewy it is & how strong a flavour.Then make some decisions.

If you could get your hands on some caul fat,rub meat but with something wettish,wrap it in caul fat then smoke it you will counteract the dry factor.Maybe bone out a shoulder & roll it with some dried fruit soaked your choice of flavour,tie it up,wrap it in caul fat. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4

Internal should be around 170 I believe. and I like to use a almost pesto sauce rub on my lamb, so i should think goat would do well with it as well


----------



## Bearcarver

Wish I could help you, Papoose!!

I'll be watching this one too, so I hope you get the help you need.

Hoping for some Qview too,

Bear


----------



## papoose

Thanks for the replies and the much needed info everyone!

And no, Roller, I will not be doing the whole goat at once.  I had it butchered and this is what my half a goat turned in to:

1 boneless rump roast

1 bone-in rump roast

3 pkgs goat chops (6 per pkg)

1 leg roast

1 hind-leg roast

3 bone-in front-leg roasts

2 pkgs goat ribs (2 sets per pkg)

2 neck roasts

So I'm thinking I'll use one of the smallest roasts for my first attempt.  As it stands the biggest roast I have can't be any more than 2 lbs so now I'm wondering just how long it will take to be fully cooked through. 

I have Monday off so I will be trying this out tomorrow and I will be sure to report back on how things turned out.

Thanks again.


----------



## coffee_junkie

We have a wild game feed every year for opening weekend of pheasant hunting. The main dish is usually domestic goat stew, cooked all day outside in a HUGE dutch oven. Very delicious!


----------

